

JadoPado InstaSearch with Algolia - omarkassim
http://blog.jadopado.com/instasearch-mobile-refresh-jadopado-learns-arabic/

======
redox_
Btw, we've just released a tutorial helping you to implement the same search
experience: [http://www.algolia.com/doc/tutorials/instant-
search](http://www.algolia.com/doc/tutorials/instant-search) (source code is
on github: [https://github.com/algolia/instant-search-
demo](https://github.com/algolia/instant-search-demo))

~~~
omarkassim
Nice one! Our team had a great time building the experience at JadoPado.

A couple of weeks to change out search completely, get full faceting as well
as additional indexes to support everything in Arabic.

I continue to be blown away by Algolia and it's potential.

------
lardissone
Algolia is so cool and easy to integrate that seems to be a lie. I've used it
in two client projects, with the MongoDB connector, it's almost transparent
from my side.

